# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  ADA Singapore Party 2009 (2nd May 2009)

## ADA SG

Hi Guys, here are the details for the party where we will be showcasing the tanks! Sorry.. Still not during the results announcement day.  :Laughing: 

First of all, thank you for the great interest and support for AQ + ADA SG Aquascaping contest 2009.

We will be inviting the judges to give their critique of the the tanks during the event. Industry players will be attending the Party as well, where they will give their thoughts on some of the finer points to look out for in improving their aquascapes and improving the level of the hobby.

We have arranged for the prize awarding event to be held at the following details.

*Date: 2 May 2009
Venue: The Training Centre Kembangan Plaza #B1-08 Singapore 418944*

*Time:* 1400 hrs to 1700hrs
*Agenda*
1300hrs – 1400hrs	Arrival of Guests & Registration
1400hrs – 1420hrs	Opening Speech by Event Organizer & Sponsor
1420hrs – 1430hrs	Introduction of Judges
1420hrs – 1530hrs	Showcase of All Entries and Judges’ Comments

TEA BREAK (light refreshments will be served)

1600hrs – 1630hrs	Announcement of Winners & Prize Presentations
1630hrs – 1700hrs	Tips on Aquascaping/IAPLC 2009 & General Discussions
1700 hrs Closing of Event

*Fees:* *S$10.00 per head (waived for contest participants)*
To cover for the booking of venue and light refreshments. Payment is collected on the day of the event itself.

Please register with us here or email us your attendance.

1)
2)
3)
4)

----------


## Shadow

where is the address? is Kembangan Plaza is the one that right opposite the Kembangan MRT?

----------


## ADA SG

Yes, indeed.

----------


## blue33

Contest participant family member free also?  :Grin:

----------


## ADA SG

Hi blue33,

Sorry, we can only waive for participant, because the minimum fee is meant to pay for the use of the venue plus the light refreshments. Everyone else works for free.. :Smile: 

See you there!

----------


## blue33

Wah... So fast you know i'm going.  :Laughing: ...

----------


## blue33

So 22nd April will your still post the result or on the day(2nd May) itself?  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

Yahoo! Let's Party!

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> Yahoo! Let's Party!


Wah, Stan also coming down? Overseas VIP!!  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

it is good time to asked him for pointer, so bring along printout of your tank photo and marker  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

Aha, I will bring the laser mouth er...pointer to in case we have a projector.  :Grin: 
I think ADA sg is preparing one.

[vip-very itchyfingered person]

----------


## ADA SG

> So 22nd April will your still post the result or on the day(2nd May) itself?


Only results are posted on 22nd April. Tanks will only appear after the party. Similar to IAPLC's ADA Party.




> it is good time to asked him for pointer, so bring along printout of your tank photo and marker


Most of the judges will be present and giving their critique for the tanks. So best for all participants to come join in the discussion, eating, mingling.  :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

> Aha, I will bring the laser mouth er...pointer to in case we have a projector. 
> I think ADA sg is preparing one.


Projector confirm have. Else how to show the nice nice tanks leh?  :Laughing:

----------


## StanChung

YAY! 
I notice tea break is _after_ the commenting session. Hmmm-might get 'acid' comments.  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

PAAAAAR_TAY!!!! hahaha..

----------


## Shadow

> Most of the judges will be present and giving their critique for the tanks. So best for all participants to come join in the discussion, eating, mingling.


Cool critique session. is it one way open for participant to ask?

----------


## StanChung

Of course it's open-participants who come will get Q & A.

----------


## ADA SG

Dear All,

A gentle reminder to kindly register to confirm your attendance. We have a team that has started to make preparation of the event.

Dress Code: Smart Casual (No shorts and Slippers please)*

Date: 2 May 2009
Venue: The Training Centre Kembangan Plaza #B1-08 Singapore 418944*

*Time:* 1400 hrs to 1700hrs
*Agenda*
1300hrs  1400hrs Arrival of Guests & Registration
1400hrs  1420hrs Opening Speech by Event Organizer & Sponsor
1420hrs  1430hrs Introduction of Judges
1420hrs  1530hrs Showcase of All Entries and Judges Comments

TEA BREAK (light refreshments will be served)

1600hrs  1630hrs Announcement of Winners & Prize Presentations
1630hrs  1700hrs Tips on Aquascaping/IAPLC 2009 & General Discussions
1700 hrs Closing of Event

*Fees:* *S$10.00 per head (waived for contest participants)*
To cover for the booking of venue and light refreshments. Payment is collected on the day of the event itself.

Please register with us here or email us your attendance.

1)
2)
3)
4)

----------


## Shadow

1) Robert aka Shadow

----------


## blue33

1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33

----------


## ADA SG

1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Paul Ang aka nature beauty

----------


## williamng

> 1) Robert aka Shadow
> 2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
> 3) Paul Ang aka nature beauty


4) William Ng aka williamng

----------


## monstar

i coming . monstar

----------


## StanChung

> i coming . monstar


Hi Monstar, Nice to hear you're coming but may we know what is the name your parent's gave you?

----------


## celticfish

Stan, add one extra "O" lah...  :Roll Eyes: 

Monstar,
Please add your "real" name to your AQ nickname.

Mine is "kell-tic-phish, ar-ween".  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Vinz

----------


## williamng

Guys

I didn't see more than 10 names. Why why why? This is the 1st ADA party in Singapore. I consider it as the historical moment in "Singapore aquascaping society". I am looking forward to meet the rest of the aquascapers. Come come come!

----------


## Shadow

it free some more  :Razz:  and more importantly a critics too improve your scape.

----------


## williamng

Ops. Forget about the refreshment.  :Grin:

----------


## TKS7011

I will be attending. See you guys. Tks

Rdgs,
Tan Kian Seng

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

*

1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Vinz
4) Derrick aka BBA


Please give your support guys!



*

----------


## vinz

I support... add one more for Vinz.

1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Vinz
4) Vinz's friend
5) Derrick aka BBA

----------


## vinz

Question: Should contestants register as well?

----------


## Shadow

I believe there are some who come but not listed here. Never know who else come, unless Vincent update the list

----------


## ADA SG

> Question: Should contestants register as well?


Yupz.
Contestants also please let us know if you are attending.
So that we can proceed with the certificate presentation in a smoother method rather than calling and calling and calling, finally deciding that, oh, that person is not here.  :Laughing: 

And yes, most importantly, we will only be presenting the prizes on that day. Winners who are not present will have to bear their own freight for the prizes.  :Wink: 

This is the latest update of the people who will be attending the event.

Judges
Benny Ng, Stanley Chung and ADA Singapore

Participants
1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Vinz
4) Vinz's friend
5) Derrick aka BBA
6) Paul aka nature beauty
7) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
8 ) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
9) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
10) William Ng (williamng)
11) Chee Yong (tcy81)
12) Nicholas (wackytpt)
13) monstar (can I have your name for admin purposes)
14) 

Hope I haven't missed out any other people who have registered through email or msn.

----------


## blue33

If we cant make it that day, can we ask friend to collect the prize for us?  :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

Not a good idea.
It makes the administration a tad problematic.

----------


## blue33

hmm...  :Think:  :Think:  :Think:

----------


## vinz

Sorry... slight change.

Participants
1) Robert aka Shadow
2) Adrian Ng aka blue33
3) Vinz
4) Vinz's friend (Cannot confirm, strike out first.)
4) Derrick aka BBA
5) Paul aka nature beauty
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) monstar (can I have your name for admin purposes)
13) 

By the way, when is the latest to confirm?

----------


## celticfish

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) <<please add your name for admin purpose>> (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)

----------


## ghim

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) <<please add your name for admin purpose>> (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)

Cannot be just winners attending only mah :Grin:

----------


## ADA SG

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) <<please add your name for admin purpose>> (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)

----------


## barmby

If do not register, can a person still be granted entrance to the party? Reason being, there are a few players who want to remain annoymous or has no access to AQ.

PS: no issue about paying $10 though

----------


## celticfish

I suppose you could put them on the list as "Mr.X, Mr.Y and Mr.Z through AQ nickname".
This will help the organizers plan refreshments and materials for the headcount and keep the participants anonymous.
How?  :Grin:

----------


## insider

Is this party open to the public?

----------


## ADA SG

> If do not register, can a person still be granted entrance to the party? Reason being, there are a few players who want to remain annoymous or has no access to AQ.
> 
> PS: no issue about paying $10 though


Hi Colin,
We definitely welcome them. But let us at least know how many of these "anonymous" people are coming. We really don't want to under-cater or over-cater the amount of food and space. 

Thanks for your friends' and your understanding.




> Is this party open to the public?


Yupz. You can bring along your friend, your relatives, or anyone who is not on the forum to attend the event. Similarly, let us know how many friends you are bringing for our planning purposes.

Thanks. =)

----------


## ADA SG

> 1) Robert (Shadow)
> 2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
> 3) Vinz (vinz)
> 4) Derrick (BBA)
> 5) Paul (nature beauty)
> 6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
> 7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
> 8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
> 9) William Ng (williamng)
> ...


Ghim Sia, I agree!
Make it a gathering and learning experience. We all still have many to learn from each other.  :Smile:

----------


## monstar

Poon Jun Long - monstar

would ada goods be sold on the day?

----------


## celticfish

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) Poon Jun Long (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)

----------


## ADA SG

> would ada goods be sold on the day?


We are offering great discounts and bundled sales of AquaJournals, Catalogue 2008, Contest Books 2007 and 2008 (both are out of print already). All payments shall be in cash. Do come early as we have limited copies.

This is a ONE time offer, only on 2 May 2009!  :Smile: 

Please bring your friends along. Attached is the picture of the venue, opposite Kembangan MRT Station.

----------


## barmby

I see. Thanks for the suggestion. I am sure the floodgate will be opened if need not register to admit entrance. Reason being, from the outside it does look like an ADA users invitation party. Anyway, just my thought. And this is ADA party and they have the right to decide house rules a la St'James-women-over-40-free-drink-saga

----------


## beetroot

well, i suppose organisers need headcount for admin and catering purposes. could be chaotic if floodgate's opened  ::smt047: . also to ensure no "aeroplane-flyers"  :Grin: ? haha...

 :Think: .... looks like all guys hobbyist attending  ::smt016:   ::smt044:

----------


## ADA SG

> well, i suppose organisers need headcount for admin and catering purposes. could be chaotic if floodgate's opened . also to ensure no "aeroplane-flyers" ? haha...
> 
> .... looks like all guys hobbyist attending


Beetroot, thanks for helping with the explanation  :Well done: . Indeed, it will be a challenge to organize our 1st event without getting a feel of the total number of participants. We will try to cater as many as we can on that day :Smile: .

Guys or gals, please come, we welcome all, you will not be left out  :Grin:  We will document this event and submit to Japan to show that aquascaping is very much alive in SG! We love this hobby!  :Smug: 

See you guys.

----------


## Shadow

Anyone want to pose his or her face? in case Amano watching it  :Laughing:

----------


## Morgan01

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) Poon Jun Long (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)
18 ) Alvin (Morgan01)

----------


## genes

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) Poon Jun Long (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)
18 ) Alvin (Morgan01)
19) Eugene (genes)

----------


## aqua2525

> 1) Robert (Shadow)
> 2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
> 3) Vinz (vinz)
> 4) Derrick (BBA)
> 5) Paul (nature beauty)
> 6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
> 7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
> 8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
> 9) William Ng (williamng)
> ...


20) Victor Yeo (aqua2525)

----------


## beetroot

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
4) Derrick (BBA)
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) Poon Jun Long (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)
18 ) Alvin (Morgan01)
19) Eugene (genes) 
20) Victor Yeo (aqua2525) 
21) Ann (beetroot)

sorry... last minute  :Embarassed: . hope not too late to learn...  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Need $ to enter if you are not participant, so not many people i guess.  :Confused:  Actually this is a good gathering and knowledge that we can share and learn on the day itself.  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

It's been a while since we had an "gathering" event like this.
I certainly look forward to catching up with friends in the hobby and new people alike.
Nice to put a face to the nick! 

Hopefully there are more "secretive and myterious" people who will turn up tomorrow!  :Laughing: 
For those still sitting on the fence... "Come On!"
What are you waiting for?!!  :Grin:

----------


## ADA SG

> Need $ to enter if you are not participant, so not many people i guess.  Actually this is a good gathering and knowledge that we can share and learn on the day itself.


Hopefully that the registration fee is not going to be a barrier for like-minded people to attend to today's event. There are more to gain  :Smile: . Thanks to all who have registered, for some who are still undecided, last call....seats are limited.

Let's have a great event today! See you guys later. :Jump for joy:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

1) Robert (Shadow)
2) Adrian Ng (blue33)
3) Vinz (vinz)
*4) Derrick (BBA) would like to add one more* 
5) Paul (nature beauty)
6) Tan Kian Seng (TKS7011)
7) Yeo Siak Wee (ahhuyeo)
8 ) Sim Kian Hong (stormy)
9) William Ng (williamng)
10) Chee Yong (tcy81)
11) Nicholas (wackytpt)
12) Poon Jun Long (monstar) 
13) Irwin (celticfish)
14) Ghim Sia (ghim)
15) L C Chan (Our Guest from ACT, Chief of ADA MY)
16) Bryan Wee (Our Guest from MY, Chief of New Oasis) 
17) Nguyen Tat Dat (Our Guest from Vietnam, ADA forum Vietnam)
18 ) Alvin (Morgan01)
19) Eugene (genes) 
20) Victor Yeo (aqua2525) 
21) Ann (beetroot)

----------


## barmby

22) Colin (barmby)

----------


## tcy81

:Well done:  Very nice gathering to meet the fellow aquascapers  :Smile: 
good information and knowledge sharing at the event. 
Hopefully more of such events to come in the further  :Smile:

----------


## ADA SG

Hope that all those who attended the event today had a good time and also took back something. And good to see the winners going home happy. =)

----------


## TKS7011

Very fruitful, I enjoyed it  :Well done:  Thanks for the effort!

----------


## celticfish

Aside from the catchup session its as TKS7011 says, "Very fruitful!"
Lots of gems for the competition were "dropped" in the session!
Preview of the tanks for the competition, Thio's offer of ADA goodies at a steal, Stan's humourous candour in his critic, Benny's tips from the photography perspective and Mr. LC Chan's tips on ADA scoring!
*wah, can I catch my breath now?...  :Grin: *

Now, I'm starting to waver and thinking of having that dream planted tank again (full ADA setup only!!)...  :Opps: 
I even thinking of joining them as an ADA groupie for the ADA party in October!  :Shocked: 
Anyone else game for it?!?  :Angel:

----------


## EvolutionZ

wheres the video?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ian Lim

Any photo or video on the event is much appreciated.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## genes

Photos...alot of them... coming up shortly...still editing...need more time  :Grin:

----------


## Ian Lim

> Photos...alot of them... coming up shortly...still editing...need more time


With your photography skill I am sure it is going to be awesome. Thanks.

----------


## genes

Not so long time ago, tucked in a little corner of Kebangan MRT, there held a party.... an AQ-ADASG style party...

And here is how it goes...

Upon arrival, guest are treated to a nice IWAGUMI layout on a television screen. AMANO style of course! 


Some books and magazines available to guests at special discounts.


One of the Aquajournal on sale.


Inside the room, another electronic banner to mark the event of the day.


PRIZES!!!

----------


## genes

Close up of the plaque that is reserved for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd placings in the competition.


Arrival of our distinguished judges from across the causeway. MR LC Chan and StanChung. Both known for their experience and contribution to the aquascaping world. 


The early birds of the day. From left, William (williamng), Robert (shadow), Paul (naturebeauty), Kian Hong (stormy), Yeo (ahhuyeo, the winner of this competition)


This picture I must put. Prior to the start of the event, our hungry Stanchung enjoying a pack of made in Singapore Hainanese Chicken Rice!!! Sorry uncle Stan!  :Grin: 


Arrival of AQ's Boss, Benny Ng. Benny busy acknowledging the hard work of our contestants.

----------


## genes

Benny and Thio (Boss of ADASG) having a chat with our Malaysian friends.


The 4 judges loading their guns for the critique session. Behold contestants! They are not holding back! (from left, LC Chan, Stanchung, Benny Ng and Thio EK)


Guest seated and waiting eagerly for the event to kick off!

----------


## genes

The ear opener for the day! Vincent (valice) singing the theme song for the event! Woohoo!!!


Thio doing the chorus.


Benny dancing to the theme song. Is that the Ma-ca-re-na style benny?  :Shocked: 




Hehe  :Grin: ... they are actually giving the speeches to kick start the event. Yeah!!!

----------


## genes

Our Malaysian friends among the crowd.


As the photos of the contestant's tanks are flashed across the screen. The judges give out their views and opinions on how to improve the scape.


LC pointing out the mistakes of the tanks to the audience. 
For those who do not know. LC is well known in the aquascaping world. Trained by Amano himself in Japan, and have been the guest judge for many competitions including AQUARAMA.


After the critique session. The guests are treated to some refreshments. The brownies are so good!


Our AQ forum administrator Vinz (center white shirt) having a good laugh during the break.

----------


## genes

Contestants receiving their certificate from Thio.

Placing no. 26 Chee Yong (tcy81)


Placing no. 25 Ghim Sia (ghim)
Sorry buddy! Caught you while you are blinking.  :Razz: 


Placing no. 19 Paul (naturebeauty). He is all stoked! So cheerful!!!


Placing no. 14 Kian Seng (TKS7011)


Placing no. 9 William (williamng)

----------


## genes

Placing no. 7 Derrick (blackBRUSHalgae)


Placing no. 5 Adrian (blue33) AQ's funny man!


And our 3rd placing in the competition Kian Hong (stormy) receiving his certificate, plaque and a pair of ADA scissors.


In 2nd placing, Robert hartono (shadow) winning a Mini-S ADA tank set.


And finally our CHAMPION for AQ+ADASG 2009 contest!!! (Yeo / ahhuyeo) with the grand prize of a 2ft ADA tank set.

----------


## genes

As a token of appreciation, gifts were handed over by Thio to the judges who spent countless of hours infront of their computer scrutinizing the entries amist their busy schedules.






And Justin (Rannmasatome), no we did not forget about you. Here is yours collected by Irwin (celticfish) on your behalf. Justin is also one of the judges for the competition but was not able to attend the party.

----------


## genes

After all the awards and prizes have been given out. The 1st, 2nd and 3rd winners commented on their own tanks. 

Yeo commenting on his beautiful tank that showcase a great perception of depth in his layout.


Robert with what StanChung calls an "IWA-WOODY" layout.


And Kian Hong commeting on his zen and natural looking IWAGUMI Layout. 


And if you think its over, ITS NOT! Followed next was a seminair by LC Chan on achieving a winning tank. Those that attended this party would agree with me this session is very fruitful!!! 

Tip no. 01. The number of fish, the type of fish and the size of fish you choose for different tank sizes is very important. Because


Tip no. 99. Undulating sand/gravel in the foreground is a big NO NO. Because

----------


## genes

Front row in white cap, Alvin (Morgan01) received enlightenment from LC's tips when a big exclamation mark suddenly appeared over his head.  :Grin: 


At the end of the event, members leaving the room with a mind filled with useful information. Seen here, our Vietnamese friend, Dat (in blue shirt) from ADA vietnam forum.


StanChung giving more tips to our members, tutorial style!


And to wrap the event up, a group photo of those who work their A$$ off and made the first AQ+ADASG aquascaping competiton a great success!!! And not forgeting the background crew that made this event possible.

Picture taken by Ann (beetroot). Its sharp after all!  :Smile: 


Thats all i have! Hope everyone who attended enjoyed the event and lets look forward to more such events in the future! Me, signing off....  :Angel: 

WOOHOO!!! I FINALLY FINISH POSTING!!!

----------


## celticfish

Nice work genes.
Had a good laugh going through the pictures! 
I hope you had as much fun processing the pictures as I did looking at them!  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

Thanks Eugene-for the excellent rundown & funny captions.  :Laughing: 

Thanks William for the excellent Boon Tong Kee chicken rice!  :Grin: 

Of thanks to Thio, Benny and Vincent for making this possible. Not forgetting the rest of the team who contributed. Justin's presence would have made it an even more enjoyable time.

For those who made it, hope you can convert the comments into an even better aquascape next time round. For those who didn't make it-too bad.  :Blah: 

See you guys again at the Aquarama 2009 at the end of May. Will be doing talk there on 'aquascaping foundation'.

----------


## williamng

Great event! I manage to meet up with all the fellow aquascapers and of course get some tips from judges!

----------


## Ian Lim

Thanks to Eugene for the excellent photos and congratulation to all who make it in the showdown, hope that I will be able to join in for the next round.

----------


## benny

Great set of pictures and funny commentary! Thanks for volunteering to photograph the event.

It was a pleasure to have met everyone there and I certainly look forward to the next event.

Cheers,

----------


## blue33

> Placing no. 5 Adrian (blue33) AQ's funny man!


LOL! Since when i'm a AQ funny man?  :Shocked:   :Laughing: ... 

Great to see you guys at the event. A wonderful event i must said. Thank you!  :Grin:

----------


## ranmasatome

Wow... i missed out man!!!!!!! OMG!!!! so sad that i couldn't meet you guys. looked like a great event!!!!! i will need to schedule myself and prohibit last minute surprises then next time that stop me from going!!!

Good luck to all the winners!

genes : great photos.. lived it out for those that could not make it ..like me.. :Grin:

----------


## genes

Thanks guys. Luckily the photos turn out fine but far from good though. Couple of hours to process the photos, another couple of hours to load the 40plus pics onto AQ and present it here. Not exactly as much fun as you had Irwin. But i'm glad it paid off and you guys enjoy it!  :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

Ya-Justin- next time must see your face.

Wow-I just realised that Vincent is like 6' 4"! No wonder nobody wants to stand near him.  :Laughing:  [for fear of neck strain!]

----------

